# bi pro G5 vaut il le cout investir???



## tristanWX (26 Octobre 2015)

bonjour, voila j'ai la possibilité d'acheter un bi pro G5 sans DD
quel est os que je peut installé dessus vaut il le cout investir dedans je peut avoir pour moins de 50 euros 
quel est le DD a mettre dedans


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Dernier OS possible : Leopard (10.5)
dd en SATA I

Bref du matériel quand même vraiment ancien qui nécessite d'anciennes versions des applications pour tourner.


----------



## Bambouille (26 Octobre 2015)

Il faut être un brin passionné. Sinon, aucun interêt !


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Octobre 2015)

vaut il le cout
:-D
joli jeu de mot !

d'après moi le dernier à tenir la route au point de vue OS c'est SL
et puis tu peux te torcher pour les techno récentes sauf à rebidouiller tout y compris la CM


----------



## Bambouille (26 Octobre 2015)

Breizh44 a dit:


> d'après moi le dernier à tenir la route au point de vue OS c'est SL


Quel rapport avec la machine ?


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Octobre 2015)

Bambouille a dit:


> Quel rapport avec la machine ?



que Sly dit que l'OS le plus récent qui tourne dessus est léopard tout simplement.
déjà que le PPC est out of work…


----------



## tristanWX (26 Octobre 2015)

et si je garde les boitier et je monte un Pc dedans c'est possible ??


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> et si je garde les boitier et je monte un Pc dedans c'est possible ??



si tu as les moyens  fait toi plaisir


----------



## tristanWX (26 Octobre 2015)

c'est une idée 
budget environ 500 euros un truc qui va seulement sur windows et mac pour le web /mail/petit jeu


----------



## Fogi (28 Octobre 2015)

C'est quel modèle ? 
Au pire, tu as un beau boîtier pour un Hackintosh ...


----------



## tristanWX (28 Octobre 2015)

un G5 le meme boitier que le mac pro 
oui c'est exactement sa que je veut faire 1partition windows /1 autre os x


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> un G5 le meme boitier que le mac pro
> oui c'est exactement sa que je veut faire 1partition windows /1 autre os x



a ce propos jette un coup d'oeil au "project Q"
http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/projet-quo,1-36899.html


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2015)

C'est une machine de légende, avant qu'Apple ne se compromette avec Intel pour faire ... de simple PC sous OS X


----------

